
StrongLoop Process Manager - GordyMD
http://strong-pm.io/
======
rmgraham
The link on the comparison page is a little muted, so I didn't notice it right
away.

In case anyone is curious about strong-pm vs. pm2 vs. forever: [http://strong-
pm.io/compare/](http://strong-pm.io/compare/)

------
ijroth
This is a more full featured than forever. Check out the comparison chart.

------
sickeythecat
Is this open source?

~~~
rmgraham
The site doesn't actually say what the license is, only that it's "open
source". The repo lists it as dual licensed, under Artistic 2.0 or the
commercial StrongLoop license.

